# Pre-war Bicycle Identification



## thefryeguy (Aug 16, 2015)

I am trying to identify this bicycle I picked up today. The head badge is missing.  New Departure hubs.  Maybe Schwinn sprocket?


  I'm thinking it's maybe a 40 or 41 Hawthorne. Thoughts?


----------



## thefryeguy (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe a 1941 Hawthorne...


----------



## thefryeguy (Sep 2, 2015)

If anyone is in need of this bike for parts or otherwise, let me know.  Thanks.


----------

